# how do I suppress the '-i' flag in 'df(1)'?



## alpha754293 (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm checking the man pages for df(1) and it says that the flag '-i' is now the default to conform to SUSv3.

Is there a way to suppress all inode information or would I have to download and recompile the df command?


----------

